# Broken Insulators



## appliedlips (May 30, 2008)

While dump hunting yesturday I stumbled onto 4 or 5  broken insulators that had a silly look to them so I drug a couple home to learn about them.They turned out to be be CD 196's and would have been decent finds in good condition.I decided to take a picture of one (on the far left of photo) along with a couple of other broken insulators I have dug in privies recently.From left to right cd 196, half of threadless cd 729, broken, dark green LRI, and threadless aqua egg cd 7??,that I can't I.D..I have been fortunate to find a few decent insulators while digging but seem to carry a curse when it comes to real good ones.I guess I'll have to dig another hole and try to break the curse.[8D]


----------



## Brains (May 30, 2008)

dang man! now wheres all the busted up threadless when i nee em? Even though busted, all of those are about $100 insulators (minus the LRI, not sure ont hat one) that egg is an odd find, not sure if many of them turn up in ohio bt i know those are pretty rare. Keep lookin for em, when you get tired i can come do a little of the diggin for you []


----------



## appliedlips (May 30, 2008)

Wow,I didn't realize the cd 196 were worth quite that much.I might have to take a swim to look for more[] I don't mind digging broken ones and would expect to along lines just not in privies.I think the egg is a fairly rare one and would be worth big $ if whole and still is a keeper.I don't have an insulator dump but if you and your father ever want to dig for bottles let me know.My young back is feeling old of late and could always use some help.


----------



## Brains (May 31, 2008)

dad would take alot of convincing to go bottle diggin, not so much into bottles.  I'm not the most avid bottle colector myself, i just like the insulators... alot!
 now the 196's are worth around 50-75 in near mint condition, i havent checked the books in a while but 50-75 is still pretty good.  The 729, all i know is it's worth alot as with the lri, and the egg is around eather 700-800, or 1000-1250. Depends on the cd, eather a 701.1 or 701. It will be different tomorrow, maybe the rain will hold off and i can find some decent insulators. I'll post any good ones i find, and i hope you do the same as you seem to be finding alot of good ones.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

dude check these amber threadless ones which are pretty banged up. I know I wouldnt pay that much money for a rare bottle in that condition!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdiggerQ2dofQ2dtreasuresQQfrppZ50QQfsopZ32QQfsooZ2QQrdZ0


----------



## Brains (May 31, 2008)

busted up threadless still sell for alot depending on if they are nice threadless. Those ones are really nice, not to dark a shade of amber t the point where it still passes light.  Why busted threadless tend to sell while busted bottles might not is it's just plain hard to find any really good threadless in good shape, or even the more common ones in good sape.  Mostof the time when the insulator was replaced it was simply smashed off the pin, other times when the line switched to threaded insulators they were smashed when the poles fell over.  I've only ever found 2 threadless insulators, one of them being just a piece of the skirt of one and the other being the top half of a cd-731 S.McKEE. I'm goin lookin today, maybe i'll find an emrald green 701, who knows.


----------



## appliedlips (May 31, 2008)

Good luck today Brian.

          Matt,You are right a rare bottle would not never bring big money all busted up.This happens all the time with insulators I don't get it either.Even "common" threadless are hard to come by and hold a ton of great history.I guess the collectors are just less worried about condition.


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 31, 2008)

Absolutely! I know only a few collectors of these things are really that concerned about damage. I, personally, eagerly anticpate the discovery of even a shard of one of these things. The thoughts are not usually "Oh, no! It's broken!", but rather, "Yes! A threadless shard!". Condition is definitely not as much of an issue with insulator collectors!
    I'm surprised the other half of that 729 didn't turn up in that privy! Go back and redig the thing!
    All the best!


----------



## Brains (Jun 1, 2008)

got back today, 2 days of hunting with no finds [&:] O well, great fun.
 You know it barret, threadless shards are great. I've only ever found 2, so when i find any it's great.  I'm not really concerned with the condition of any of my finds (or lack there of), the one threadless specimen i own has haf the skirt busted off, but it's still my only threadless. (aside from a little piece of one i've got) It's just plain hard to find any treadless, the insulators so small compared to the area where it could be. Along the old railroads, they could be anywhere.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 1, 2008)

Sergio,

          Like you, I am happy to find even the damaged ones,I do like the history in them and enjoy learning about them.I thought the same thing about the 729  and I am certain we cleaned it out good it was a 9 ft.stoneliner with only the insulator half,a sweet pontilled med that was cracked top to bottom and and a pontilled soda from Wheeling missing its top..Talk about your dud holes. 

      Here is a pic of the only finds broken or whole


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 1, 2008)

Wheeling, Pennsylvania? Hah-ha! I've been insulator hunting down that way! 
  That half looks great all dirty as it is. That's the same one as above? Either way, it's good to know someone else really appreciates these things, even broken as they may be! I just put this super desirable & very scarce Canadian ginger beer on eBay last week, and it didn't do quite as well as I'd hoped! Obviously in rotten condition, but a mint one is worth well over $2,000 U.S.! Oh well. $16.03 is better than nothing!

 http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190224806773&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:IT&ih=009


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 3, 2008)

KEEP LOOKIN MAN I FOUND A CD 700 ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO CRANBERRY PURPLE GOT $3150 AT A INSULATOR AUCTION, THE DAY BEFORE SOME ONE SOLD ONE IN WORSE CONDITION FOR $4000 HH!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 3, 2008)

Dan, I remember seeing pics of that one it was a beauty.I'll keep looking for bottles and the insulators will show up on occasion,hopefully.Good luck digging

    Barrett, Sorry I didn't answer sooner.The dirty one in the second pic is the same 729 pc. in the top picture.The soda was from Wheeling Va. now Wva..It all looks good fresh out of the dirt,don't it?[]


----------

